

Not About Steve - danilocampos
http://kickingbear.com/blog/archives/220

======
michaelpinto
Guy English is dead on -- Steve Jobs has really redefined the industry by
zigging when everyone else was zagging. My fear is that innovation will slow
in the industry and be replaced by patent lawsuits (which seems to already be
happening). Silicon Valley has been an amazing place to watch since the 80s,
but don't think for a minute that it can't turn into Detroit of the 70s.

~~~
marquis
While we may have fewer OSs there are spaces yet to be discovered and exposed
to the world - what's going to happen when someone comes out with a smartphone
(and accompanying net service) cheap enough for the entire world to use, like
cell (dumb) phones are now globally ubiquitous? I look forward to that day.
And when Windows 8 bring the WebOS concept mainstream, who knows where this
could go on the consumer level. I hope we've only just started the
communications/portable experiments.

